# Philadelphia, PA - 07984576 MAX, M 3-6 mnth



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi German Shepherd folks!

ACCT needs your help!! We are PACKED with dogs here, and are over capacity. At this time we have 4 Purebred German Shepherds. Please let me know ASAP if you can help. Because we are so full we will also be promoting these dogs to all breed rescues. Best way to reach me, if you can help, is through email.

Thank you!
Natalie


Max 

Max (07984576) is a stunning 3-6 month old male German Shepherd. He was a stray that someone found in their backyard. Max is quite nervous in the kennels and not too sure what to think of his surroundings. Outside, he calms down, but still seems to have lots of nervous energy. He will solicit attention nicely, then pace the yard and whine as if he is looking for someone, he finds comfort in good ear scratches and praise. Max isn’t very social around other dogs and needs some work on leash walking (he dashes to the end of the leash and then lays down and won’t move!). Photos at:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3648/3692254406_ebbb89f085_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2622/3691449259_7e99d8ca79_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2554/3692253556_565859b4d5_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3575/3691448227_0482a027fb_b.jpg


Natalie Smith

Manager of Life Saving

Animal Care and Control Team (ACCT) powered by the PSPCA

111 W Hunting Park Ave

Philadelphia, PA 19140

[email protected]

Cell- 215-730-8181


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

aww. he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

Why can't I find a stray puppy in my back yard? I am never so lucky.

He is definite not 3 months more like 6 months.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

I agree, as he already has his adult teeth in.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

Here are the pictures of Max!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWhy can't I find a stray puppy in my back yard? I am never so lucky.
> 
> He is definite not 3 months more like 6 months.


Me too.I think us Northerners take better care of our animals or something.Not saying anything bad about other parts of the US.The one stray I have had I managed to track down the owner and had to give him back.He was a cutie too.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

He is adorable,I hope he finds a home.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

I think there is more poverty down south but this is PHLLY.

the vets up here really push spaying/nuetering to.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

I will definitely have him check on this boy as well!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

GSRSEPA should be aval all gs there. I would be surprised if we don't have a foster for him


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

Hello handsome!


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

This boy does deserve a good home. Do you think the fireworks spooked him?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*



> Quote:Me too.I think us Northerners take better care of our animals or something





> Quote: but this is PHLLY.


Maybe south Philadephia?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

I think he went to rescue. GSRSEPA was going today but I think he was pulled


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

I think he went to rescue. GSRSEPA was going today but I think he was pulled


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

confirmation that he is safe?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

Went to rescue.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

Glad to hear he went to rescue


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - 3-6 mnth Male-07984576 - MAX*

wonderful news!


----------

